# Interesting Pigeon Web Page



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.onlinehealing.co.uk/healing/pigeons.htm

I wanted to share this web page with all of you. It's kind of long but very informative. A good page for those new to pigeons to read.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Charis,
thank you for sharing the site!

It is VERY informative, and I am sure it will be of use.

-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice find, Charis! Thanks for posting that for us.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Intriguing comment, "...giving synthetic vitamins, we discourage the pigeons from producing their own from their normal foods..." I'll have to try the cod liver oil on their seed during the winter. Thanks, Charis!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Charis,

It is long but very informative. I only read half tonight but I did save this in my favorites. It is a very a good resource. Thank you.


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Eh, not that long (especially compared to my own writings). I love to read, just read half of it and about to read the other half. 

May end up printing some stuff out too.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I wonder..can this thread be made into a 'sticky' as the admins say, or the site added to the resources section? It's quite comprehensive, very handy to have so much summary info in one place! Thanks Charis!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TheSnipes said:


> I wonder..can this thread be made into a 'sticky' as the admins say, or the site added to the resources section?


It is now in the Resources section and has been "stickified".

Terry


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you Charis,

I have printed this article but for some reason 3 pages came out blank (pages 10, 11 and 12) and then the printing became normal from page 13 until the end. Has this happened to somebody else? Gladys


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

I copied everything I wanted to print onto wordpad. My printer is out of black ink so I have to change the color to Navy. Anywho, printing works fine for me.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> It is now in the Resources section and has been "stickified".
> 
> Terry


Very Cool.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is a good collection of information. But I recognised most of it as copied verbatim from other sources and although it is clear that the person that compiled the page loves pigeons my concern is whether he/she had enough personal experience of pigeons to distinguish between informed and uninformed advice.

The bit that worried me immediately was where the difference between throat canker and aspergillosis is discussed. It says:



> *Throat canker shows up as a soft easily removable cheesy growth*;


 

Would that it were so.

Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I had some concerns about the pox information, but I still think that this is
an overall good informational source and is up there w/some of the other
links that we have stickified in Alvin's thread. Hopefully folks will acquire some
books along the way in good time once involved w/pijies.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the careful reading of that site and the heads up, Cynthia and FP. I will add your cautions to the Resources thread where it is stickfied.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Great find, Charis!

Bless you for sharing!
I read alot already and added to my favorites.
I'll also refer to my vet.

Thanks again!


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Charis.


----------

